# Orchestral Tools: Glory Days - Big Band Horns



## JanR (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow didn't see this one coming!!


----------



## Ihnoc (Nov 9, 2018)

Wowzers...
http://www.orchestraltools.com/glory_days/libraries/glory_days_bigband_horns.php


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 9, 2018)

No. Freaking. Way. I literally recommended to OT that they should do a jazz/big-band focused library a couple of months ago. It's like a dream come true.

Thank you OT


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 9, 2018)

It sounds fabulous. A must buy for me. Love the sound.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 9, 2018)

This is great and all, but where the hell is that full blown choir library?!


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 9, 2018)

Judging from the video, it sounds even better than Mojo 2, that I bought! I wish they would have given us a heads up a month ago!


----------



## reutunes (Nov 9, 2018)

Big Band Horns are a nightmare to sample and program, so I'm holding back my enthusiasm on this until I see some walkthroughs. OT say the music was composed by the suprememly talented Sascha Knorr, but I want to know if this is played by the instruments "as-is" or if it's more like a series of FX that have been strung together. Just tempering my expectations which I hope to be exceeded.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Nov 9, 2018)

The music in the video is made with Glory Days Big Band Horns. No live performance.

We tried to get the legato as agile and fluid as possible.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 9, 2018)

reutunes said:


> For all we know the video backing track could be a live performance.


It plainly states on the video that all the brass comes from their library!


----------



## reutunes (Nov 9, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> It plainly states on the video that all the brass comes from their library!



Sorry - that's not quite what I meant. I rewrote my post now.



Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> The music in the video is made with Glory Days Big Band Horns. No live performance.
> 
> We tried to get the legato as agile and fluid as possible.
> 
> Best, Hendrik


In that case...


----------



## OT_Tobias (Nov 9, 2018)

The video does not use strung-together FX. Of course stuff like doits and falls are recorded as such, but there are no melody lines or similar pre-recorded. Everything can be triggered 100% tonally in whatever combination you desire.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 9, 2018)

I've come over all Brian Setzer....

It's interesting, however, that this library is on pre-order until 22/11, (or the day before Black Friday itself).

I'm in the nice position that I don't need any more libraries, but I've put a little money aside in case anything interesting comes up.

Of all the things I would have speculated OT might come up with, this would not have been one of them.

Looking forward to seeing lots of demos.....


----------



## FinGael (Nov 9, 2018)

A special edition for next Halloween: Gory Days - Big Bad Horns.

Sorry. Couldn't resist. The library sounds really good.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 9, 2018)

Really impressive Tobias


----------



## reutunes (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks for answering so quickly @OT_Tobias and @Hendrik-Schwarzer - in that case I'm very much looking forward to seeing Glory Days in action very soon. I hope you paid Sascha handsomely for that demo as it really is stunning.


----------



## bryla (Nov 9, 2018)

Started yesterday researching what big band horns to watch for on black friday. This is quite a surprise! Watching a lot of videos I always turn away when they get to legatos. This might be it!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 9, 2018)

I've just listened to this on my laptop speakers - oh my, oh my.....

Can't wait till I get home and play it through my monitors.

I have a foreboding sense of impending poverty....


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 9, 2018)

Correct me if I’m wrong but this may be the first and only specialized big band library that has individually recorded each instrument in the traditional 8-5 big band?? 

This is huge for me as Jazz writing is ALL about the voicings and part writing. This is why I’ve stayed away from big band horn libraries in the past. Effects and ensembles are useful but there needs to be individual instruments to really write contemporary jazz charts


----------



## Rob (Nov 9, 2018)

Sounds very good, open and natural... As for solos, I'm not sure, the sax solo bit isn't so convincing to my ears, but I need to hear more demos for that.


----------



## Zee (Nov 9, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> this may be the first and only specialized big band library that has individually recorded each instrument in the traditional 8-5 big band


I believe Straight ahead Jazz Horns was recorded this way too


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 9, 2018)

Zee said:


> I believe Straight ahead Jazz Horns was recorded this way too



Ah cool thanks


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 9, 2018)

Zee said:


> I believe Straight ahead Jazz Horns was recorded this way too


Yup. This is a lot bigger in terms of sample content, though. Kinda wish I was doing more stuff for singers that wanted these kinds of horns!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Nov 9, 2018)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> We tried to get the legato as agile and fluid as possible.
> 
> Best, Hendrik


"Agile" is the word, to say the very least! And what a great sound!

Have never been a big brass fan...until now.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 9, 2018)

Good lord those sound great.

So two major releases this quarter from OT. Is it safe to assume that there will be no Metropolis Ark this year?


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 9, 2018)

The sectional stuff sounds absolutely fantastic (might be the new king of the hill). It's got a lot of depth. Solo stuff, I don't know. It's ridiculously hard to do jazz solos with samples. Much easier to solo with modeled instruments (but a full band of just modeled instruments sounds sterile). I think the best solution would be to use this new OT horn library for the bulk of the band, and spice it up with some modeled instruments (or heaven forbid, a real player). Maybe throw in the Screaming Trumpet plug-in, too, while you're at it.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 9, 2018)

Another thing... The vibe of this new library is pretty cool. Don't know if it's just the mix and verb used, but it has the kind of feel you typically hear from a big band in a movie/TV score. Kind of a big, spacious, Henry Mancini type sound. It's not the sound, say, of the Buddy Rich or Maynard Fergusson band doing a studio album. But again, maybe that's just the mix.


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 9, 2018)

its a buy for me great , to bad it runs side by side with black friday , will make a dent on other purchases


----------



## Olivier1024 (Nov 9, 2018)

How does Orchestral Tools - Glory Days - Big Band Horns compare with VIR2 INSTRUMENTS MOJO 2: HORN SECTION ?
Price and size are similar, Instrumentation is different.
Are they similar as a Big Band horns , complementary or one is really better than the other ?
If I can only get one, which one ?
I don't expect any answer until the end of the year.


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 9, 2018)

Olivier1024 said:


> How does Orchestral Tools - Glory Days - Big Band Horns compare with VIR2 INSTRUMENTS MOJO 2: HORN SECTION ?
> Price and size are similar, Instrumentation is different.
> Are they similar as a Big Band horns , complementary or one is really better than the other ?
> If I can only get one, which one ?
> I don't expect any answer until the end af the year.


i have mojo 1 , for what i hear OT sounds closer to the real deal , mojo good writing tool , the only way to know is to have both , which i will have and re post , just for the record i have all jazz brass libraries except mojo 2 a quest for the holy grail


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 9, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> think the best solution would be to use this new OT horn library for the bulk of the band, and spice it up with some modeled instruments (or heaven forbid, a real player).



That's exactly what I was thinking. Audio Modeling is releasing a modeled brass library next year, so I'm already planning ahead to using Audio Modeling solo instruments with Glory Days instrument sections.


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 9, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Audio Modeling is releasing a modeled brass library next year, so I'm already planning ahead to using Audio Modeling solo instruments with Glory Days instrument sections.


exactly


----------



## bryla (Nov 9, 2018)

Any info on what list price will be or when we'll see more of it in action? Hopefully before the price goes up.


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 9, 2018)

bryla said:


> Any info on what list price will be or when we'll see more of it in action? Hopefully before the price goes up.


yup shows 599euros


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 9, 2018)

Any chance of a walkthru? It sounds absolutely incredible!!!


----------



## teammwrp (Nov 9, 2018)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 9, 2018)

I recently picked up Mojo2, and already had Straight Ahead, Session Horns, and Blue Street. I made a resolution that my brass needs are covered until I find myself frustrated with any limitations I encounter with what I've got - ie no more brass until I need it. I didn't expect to have my resolve tested so quickly, but I'm determined to stick to that resolution... 

but it does sound great... no I don't need it yet... but the presale... I said no damn it... but look at all those mutes...


----------



## Ben H (Nov 9, 2018)

I haven't lusted after a brass/big band library this badly since MOJO 2 came out ages ago.


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 9, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Judging from the video, it sounds even better than Mojo 2, that I bought! I wish they would have given us a heads up a month ago!



I was about to pull the trigger on M2 and saw this. What do you like about this sound that you can't achieve with Mojo2?


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 9, 2018)

richard kurek said:


> i have mojo 1 , for what i hear OT sounds closer to the real deal , mojo good writing tool , the only way to know is to have both , which i will have and re post , just for the record i have all jazz brass libraries except mojo 2 a quest for the holy grail



How about BBB? The amount of instruments sampled in that library is mind boggling


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 9, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> How about BBB? The amount of instruments sampled in that library is mind boggling


BBB does have a lot of instruments, but it also has a price tag to match.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 9, 2018)

oh goodness.... now another thing I "need." This sounds totally, insanely good.


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 9, 2018)

I had funds set aside for a Swing! and Swing! More bundle this Christmas... this is a contender for these funds.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 9, 2018)

Rob said:


> Sounds very good, open and natural... As for solos, I'm not sure, the sax solo bit isn't so convincing to my ears, but I need to hear more demos for that.


I like the overall sound very much. The saxes are somewhat buried in the mix, which makes me a tad nervous.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 10, 2018)

mojamusic said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on M2 and saw this. What do you like about this sound that you can't achieve with Mojo2?


I haven't got to use Mojo 2 yet, but Glory Days seems to have more of a Hall sound. M2 is definitely studioish. We'll have to wait for the walk-through to hear how they've done the mic positions.


----------



## Olfirf (Nov 10, 2018)

There is also the option to get fable sound big band! How much was it? Something like 2500ish??? :-p
Well, this new offering will certainly make that price hard to argue for ...


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 11, 2018)

Wonder how this compares to NI Session horns pro


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 11, 2018)

Simply put, Session Horns Pro is not a big band library. I own SHP, and it's one of my favorite libraries to this day, but ensembles for big band have to be created using multiple instances of fewer instruments. SHP is beautifully sampled and it has almost all of the articulations needed, but the sustains do not crossfade between dynamic layers which limits the library's usability.

Glory Days was apparently built specifically for big band -- more of the proper instruments, more mute options, more articulations, more mic options, etc. My only concern at this point is whether or not the sampling they did will allow me to take the Teldex Scoring Stage out of the mix to put the band in, say, Capitol Studios. And there are more questions, such as the number of velocity layers. Hopefully a walkthrough and/or more demos will be posted in the next ten days before the intro sale ends.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 11, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> I like the overall sound very much. The saxes are somewhat buried in the mix, which makes me a tad nervous.




No sampled sax is going to replace the real thing.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 11, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> No sampled sax is going to replace the real thing.



No sampled anything is going to replace the real thing yet here we are...


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 11, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> No sampled anything is going to replace the real thing yet here we are...


‘zactly. Agreed that saxes are the hardest though.


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 12, 2018)

I really hope they have a drier sounding close mics than the other OT libraries


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 12, 2018)

"The" brass library for the next James Bond theme/film. My first reaction to the sound also was the "room size" question, but friends, listen to the sound! How good it is!


----------



## meradium (Nov 12, 2018)

Sounds stunning... but I got burned with the Berlin Brass lib. Let's see what people finally say once they can get their hands on the lib. Anyhow, my equipment cannot handle any more Capsule for the time being...


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 12, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> No sampled anything is going to replace the real thing yet here we are...



Some things are a LOT easier to replace than others.


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 12, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> Some things are a LOT easier to replace than others.


True. The better we understand something, the easier it is to replace. I'm a real bassist, and I've completely replaced myself years ago.


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 12, 2018)

Mind blown.
The trumpets and trombones sound amazing.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 12, 2018)

meradium said:


> Sounds stunning... but I got burned with the Berlin Brass lib. Let's see what people finally say once they can get their hands on the lib. Anyhow, my equipment cannot handle any more Capsule for the time being...



I like this library. I’ll buy this library. But I’d also like to see a good faith update to Berlin Brass because I’ve put off buying it until some of the issues mentioned on this forum have been addressed. I think Glory Days is a very interesting direction for OT. I get excited by something like this, so I wouldn’t discourage OT from making this kind of library. But the trend among developers seems to be 95/5 releasing (often fantastic) new instruments / providing updates and fixes.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 12, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> Berlin Brass because I’ve put off buying it until some of the issues mentioned on this forum have been addressed.


? What ?

They are continually updating their instruments, but at the moment BB is one of the most reliable libraries I own.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 12, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> ? What ?
> 
> They are continually updating their instruments, but at the moment BB is one of the most reliable libraries I own.


OK I’ll take your word for it. But I haven’t seen the posts or a “Berlin Brass Updated” thread or something like that. I’ll have a look at the Help Desk on the OT site to see what has been updated and when.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 12, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> OK I’ll take your word for it. But I haven’t seen the posts or a “Berlin Brass Updated” thread or something like that. I’ll have a look at the Help Desk on the OT site to see what has been updated and when.


I don't want to derail the thread any further but I will say, what ever shortfalls BB has, it's still superior and any updates will only make it better (imo of course).


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 12, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I don't want to derail the thread any further but I will say, what ever shortfalls BB has, it's still superior and any updates will only make it better (imo of course).


I don't disagree based on the sound of BB. Without playing it I suppose I can't know the full picture. I bought Time Macro without a second thought and it's great. Another large library before Black Friday wasn't expected. What usually happens when I get close to picking up BB is that something new is released and I jump at it, and I will happily do so for Glory Days. So there goes this year's shot at picking up BB.


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 12, 2018)

Don’t know if its been mentioned, but, 
another contender would be WarpIV Music Production’s offering.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 12, 2018)

I wish the intro offer was extended to past Black Friday. (Hint, hint)


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 13, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> No sampled anything is going to replace the real thing yet here we are...



just thought this should be repeated


----------



## JohnBMears (Nov 15, 2018)

Maybe a walkthrough tomorrow? I may be wrong but it seems that often OT puts up a new product intro then the details one week later....


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 15, 2018)

JohnBMears said:


> Maybe a walkthrough tomorrow? I may be wrong but it seems that often OT puts up a new product intro then the details one week later....


I'm betting yes


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 15, 2018)

The weekend is a good time for some of us to watch a walkthrough! (hint)


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 16, 2018)

Walkthrough part 1 is up now!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 16, 2018)

Seems like we can get a really dry sound from those spot mics.


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 16, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Seems like we can get a really dry sound from those spot mics.


yes sounds right thanks for the video link


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 16, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Walkthrough part 1 is up now!



Not for me.......Hoping ....MA4.....


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Nov 16, 2018)

*Gosh ! Definitely ...*


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 16, 2018)

initial thoughts:

-Holy keyswitches, batman
-fantastic tone
-the legato doesn't always seem able to keep up as much as I would have hoped. I envision some real programming work being needed for complex passages and perhaps see myself layering in some SM...
- That tenor sax sounds lovely
-my god, that Close 2 (ribbon) with AB mic though. sounds perfect for a close, warm sound with just a little air and room.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 16, 2018)

Very interesting to watch this latest video. I'm really in a quandary about this library, though. OT has done an excellent and extensive job here, definitely competitive with any sampled big band horns library I've heard. But, I do hear a lot of the things that create problems for me with sampled jazz big band horn libraries. To do jazz well, you really need to be able to dig in with phrasing and be punchy when things need to be punchy. There are just points in the Glory Days demo where I can tell that the articulation/dynamic performance (i.e. the correct puzzle piece) wasn't available. To me, it's especially noticeable when the trumpets get higher up in their range. Real players would really smack those notes, but a sample library tends to take on an organ-like characteristic. 

For somewhat aggressive big band playing, I think I can still do a lot better with my AudioModeling and SampleModeling instruments (and AudioModeling is hinting at new brass instruments around the corner). But, when a more open, airy quality is required, Glory Days would be better. Then again, really cranking up the reverb to the level we hear on the Glory Days demo would take me there. Just generally, working with a modeled instrument, playing in individual lines feels more satisfying to me. Working with sample libraries always feels more like assembling a jigsaw puzzle. 

Glory days mute sounds and certain slides fall/offs are also really nice, though, and hard to coax out of modeled instruments. Might be worth it just for that.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 16, 2018)

Library sounds fantastic. Not picking it up because it's not right for my own compositions, but _wow _I loved hearing the spot mic demo. So deliciously crisp...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi,

Although this library is focused on providing a Jazz/Big Band Brass sound, I wonder if it could also be suitable to use for some soundtrack/more traditional, classical type applications, where a more present, upfront brassy sound is needed ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Ihnoc (Nov 16, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Although this library is focused on providing a Jazz/Big Band Brass sound, I wonder if it is could also be suitable to use for some soundtrack/more traditional, classical type applications, where a more present, upfront brassy sound is needed ?
> 
> ...



This is certainly what I'm thinking; the majority of what I use is in Glory Days but in a _jazzy_ flavour, and the microphone demos really made me think this might give me some different options for the kinds of music I do. The doits/falls are a good example in Spitfire Symphonic Brass that I find useful from time to time that are reflected here.

Honestly when I heard this the first time around, I didn't hear big band (although I did eventually) - I heard Giacchino's Incredibles score.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2018)

Ihnoc said:


> Honestly when I heard this the first time around, I didn't hear big band (although I did eventually) - I heard Giacchino's Incredibles score.



I agree. Thanks for your feedback.

Maybe some more orchestral/soundtrack style demos using this brass library would be very helpful to see how well it could work in non-jazzy/big band type applications.

I'm guessing Glory Days is not available for download yet, since it has not been officially released. So possibly some user demos showing it in various scoring/orch. applications will be helpful as well, once the library is made available.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 17, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> To do jazz well, you really need to be able to dig in with phrasing and be punchy when things need to be punchy. There are just points in the Glory Days demo where I can tell that the articulation/dynamic performance (i.e. the correct puzzle piece) wasn't available. To me, it's especially noticeable when the trumpets get higher up in their range.



Agreed! Fantastic tone, and the mic options seem great. My only concern is dynamics (Berlin Brass is a little limited unfortunately), and the legato. Big Band is all about swing, and if the legatos are too slow/inconsistent - I could totally see it being frustrating to program those lines. Sample Modeling are great in that regard! Looking forward to seeing more walkthroughs.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 17, 2018)

I really think it would be good business for them to extend the sale price for a week or two. As is it feels pretty pressurized.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 20, 2018)

The next walkthrough has been uploaded!


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 20, 2018)

Man those saxes sound great! Crossfading through the different layers and no phasing! Nice work!! And that Spot-Close combi, beautiful...


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 20, 2018)

Too bad they are so drenched in reverb. I'd love to know if this is the true hall sound or added reverb and if the latter, how do they sound dry?


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 20, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> Too bad they are so drenched in reverb. I'd love to know if this is the true hall sound or added reverb and if the latter, how do they sound dry?


Most of that video seemed to have Close + Room, and sounded fairly reverberant. The Spot + Close sounds quite dry and very musical.


----------



## Ihnoc (Nov 20, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> Too bad they are so drenched in reverb. I'd love to know if this is the true hall sound or added reverb and if the latter, how do they sound dry?



It specifically says at the beginning of the video that "all audio examples are unprocessed and without additional reverb"


----------



## Olfirf (Nov 20, 2018)

Ihnoc said:


> It specifically says at the beginning of the video that "all audio examples are unprocessed and without additional reverb"


Plus, you can listen to the first walkthrough video which demonstrates the spot mics and they are as dry as it gets.


----------



## Lilainjil (Nov 20, 2018)

Olfirf said:


> Plus, you can listen to the first walkthrough video which demonstrates the spot mics and they are as dry as it gets.


8:27 mark in that first walkthrough. Dry indeed.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 21, 2018)

Trombones out!


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 21, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Trombones out!



something tells me your excited , well so am i LOL


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 21, 2018)

I love the multis! Especially mute and plungers! The "normal" trombone sustains/legato always seem to sound a little midi in Sample Libs though, especially if it turns into vibrato.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 21, 2018)

Ouch! Those trombones don't sound at all good to me. I think I'm hearing a lot of what seems to be phasing on those sustain samples...


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 21, 2018)

Wow, I think the trombones sound wonderful.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 22, 2018)

Glory Days has been released! Everyone who ordered should be receiving their download links very soon


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 22, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Glory Days has been released! Everyone who ordered should be receiving their download links very soon



do you work for OT?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 22, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> do you work for OT?


I do love and review their products, but I technically do not work for them. I saw OT posted in the commercial thread, so wanted to share the news here


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 22, 2018)

First impression is that it's a bit wetter than I expected... I'm not the right person to comment though


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 22, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> First impression is that it's a bit wetter than I expected... I'm not the right person to comment though


you can make it dry in the tool reduce the release


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 22, 2018)

richard kurek said:


> you can make it dry in the tool reduce the release


Of course, excuse my stupidity it’s 4am over here


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 22, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Of course, excuse my stupidity it’s 4am over here



Would love to know what you think of the drier sound, e.g. whether this library really needs the further mics to sound convincing.


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 22, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> Would love to know what you think of the drier sound, e.g. whether this library really needs the further mics to sound convincing.


Sorry might be a while, having lots of fun messing around with everything  
Adjusting the release completely solved my wet gripe though, seems weird to have it set at maximum by default


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 23, 2018)

Final walkthrough posted! Trumpets galore


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Do think this library could be used for traditional pop/rock recordings as well as big band? I'm not sure I see why not but just thought I'd ask....thx!


----------



## wbacer (Nov 23, 2018)

It sounds like this would be a good fit for scores like “The Incredibles.”


----------



## Olfirf (Nov 23, 2018)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Do think this library could be used for traditional pop/rock recordings as well as big band? I'm not sure I see why not but just thought I'd ask....thx!


I just finished downloading. The spot mics (which are the driest choice) are not as dry, as they sounded to me in the walkthrough. It is not a big concern, as with OT it mostly works well for me to pull down the release a bit, if you want less of the room tail, however, I am not thrilled they did not mention that in the walkthrough. I might be wrong as youtube adds compression to the audio and the difference is subtle with a musical example ... But I think the releases is pulled down a bit in the walkthrough. 
Apart from that: Yes, you can of course use those for pop/rock/funk, whatever! The only limitation is, you will probably not make any phrasing known to men sound convincing with this library, but that is a general thing with sample libraries. You will get more capabilities regarding phrasing with something like Sample Modeling/Audio Modeling instruments. This is superior on the other hand to achieve a great ensemble sound.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Nov 23, 2018)

Olfirf said:


> I just finished downloading. The spot mics (which are the driest choice) are not as dry, as they sounded to me in the walkthrough. It is not a big concern, as with OT it mostly works well for me to pull down the release a bit, if you want less of the room tail, however, I am not thrilled they did not mention that in the walkthrough. I might be wrong as youtube adds compression to the audio and the difference is subtle with a musical example ... But I think the releases is pulled down a bit in the walkthrough.
> Apart from that: Yes, you can of course use those for pop/rock/funk, whatever! The only limitation is, you will probably not make any phrasing known to men sound convincing with this library, but that is a general thing with sample libraries. You will get more capabilities regarding phrasing with something like Sample Modeling/Audio Modeling instruments. This is superior on the other hand to achieve a great ensemble sound.



Thanks.....yes I have SM The Trumpet, but did not get the saxes before they were no longer offered, and right now have no trombones at all for pop. So kind of don't know where to go for rock and funk..
I do have real players I use for solos, but for just ensemble typical octave brass riffs here and there I am rather hosed...and advice appreciated, was hoping this might do the trick....


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 23, 2018)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> Thanks.....yes I have SM The Trumpet, but did not get the saxes before they were no longer offered, and right now have no trombones at all for pop. So kind of don't know where to go for rock and funk..
> I do have real players I use for solos, but for just ensemble typical octave brass riffs here and there I am rather hosed...and advice appreciated, was hoping this might do the trick....


saxes you get them here 
https://audiomodeling.com/solo-woodwinds/swam-saxophones/


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 23, 2018)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Do think this library could be used for traditional pop/rock recordings as well as big band? I'm not sure I see why not but just thought I'd ask....thx!



I've been working with the library for a bit now...there is no question that space, the one that matches a scoring stage is one of the biggest reasons to purchase GD. You can do however TOP style arrangements with it. I use close and spot mics together and mute the rest, it's a very nice sound. Using something like "Session Horns Pro" will yield a faster result than the beta i have (often when I get the final versions of OT stuff there are more multi's than what I had so the beta is my reference point as of now), but the detail in GD is quite nice and i'm getting more familiar using it with pop jazz type stuff. The patches again are a bit more traditional Big Band Jazz than funk and pop but you absolutely can do it.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 23, 2018)

I just downloaded Glory Days but didn't recieve a Native Access serial number.
If you've already purchased, did you receive a Native Access serial number or do you have to access this library in Kontakt via the files tab. If so, this would be very unusual for an OT library of this size.


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 23, 2018)

wbacer said:


> I just downloaded Glory Days but didn't recieve a Native Access serial number.
> If you've already purchased, did you receive a Native Access serial number or do you have to access this library in Kontakt via the files tab. If so, this would be very unusual for an OT library of this size.


your download code is your NI code also


----------



## wbacer (Nov 23, 2018)

richard kurek said:


> your download code is your NI code also


That's how their libraries usually roll out. They usually say,
"Please install the Continuata Connect application, run it and then copy the download code (which is also your serial number) below into the code box."
The codes are usually, 5 blocks of 5 characters separated by dashes.

This time it says, 
"Please install the Continuata Connect application, run it and then copy the download code below into the code box."
This code is one long string of characters no dashes. When I tried to copy and paste it into Native Access, it said it was invalid.

I emailed OT but it will probably be Monday before I hear back from them.


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 23, 2018)

wbacer said:


> That's how their libraries usually roll out. They usually say,
> "Please install the Continuata Connect application, run it and then copy the download code (which is also your serial number) below into the code box."
> The codes are usually, 5 blocks of 5 characters separated by dashes.
> 
> ...


sorry looking at wrong purchase the Glory Days is not a library on the side of kontakt you access it in the file section if you installed you should be able to function

from manual

After your collection is successfully installed, you can load patches a number of ways: - You can load patches by navigating to their folder in Kontakt's Files Tab. - It is also possible to drag and drop patches from File Explorer (Windows) or Finder (macOS) into the Kontakt window


----------



## wbacer (Nov 23, 2018)

richard kurek said:


> sorry looking at wrong purchase the Glory Days is not a library on the side of kontakt you access it in the file section if you installed you should be able to function


Thanks for your feedback. It works fine if you load it from the file tab. It's just a little unusual that an OT library of that size and cost was not vetted through NI so that it shows up in the library tab like most of their other libraries.


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 23, 2018)

wbacer said:


> Thanks for your feedback. It works fine if you load it from the file tab. It's just a little unusual that an OT library of that size and cost was not vetted through NI so that it shows up in the library tab like most of their other libraries.


your right you can always put the instrument folder in quickload


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 23, 2018)

Is anyone having issues with loading times? For me Kontakt freezes for about 1 minute whenever I try to load any of the multis. I’ve already done a batch resave, never had this with any other library


----------



## artomatic (Nov 23, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Is anyone having issues with loading times? For me Kontakt freezes for about 1 minute whenever I try to load any of the multis. I’ve already done a batch resave, never had this with any other library



All’s good here. 
iMac Pro


----------



## wbacer (Nov 23, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Is anyone having issues with loading times? For me Kontakt freezes for about 1 minute whenever I try to load any of the multis. I’ve already done a batch resave, never had this with any other library


When loading the multis on my PC slave within VEPro, the first multi I loaded did hang for a long time, as you experienced. After that, each multi is loading as it should.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 23, 2018)

OK, it's getting late and I'm a little brain dead but the multi sustains say,
WV or RV, which means???


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 23, 2018)

wbacer said:


> OK, it's getting late and I'm a little brain dead but the multi sustains say,
> WV or RV, which means???



"Without Vibrato" and "Romantic Vibrato". not very intuitive, to say the least, but it refers the vibrato settings in the legato patches


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 23, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Is anyone having issues with loading times? For me Kontakt freezes for about 1 minute whenever I try to load any of the multis. I’ve already done a batch resave, never had this with any other library



Im having similar issues but believe it or not, they started loading quickly but the more I load the slower they get.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 23, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> "Without Vibrato" and "Romantic Vibrato". not very intuitive, to say the least, but it refers the vibrato settings in the legato patches


Ah, perfect. Thank you, makes sense, I just could not make the connection. Since I'm still dealing with the slow loading time, I still have not had the chance to take a listen.


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 24, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Is anyone having issues with loading times? For me Kontakt freezes for about 1 minute whenever I try to load any of the multis. I’ve already done a batch resave, never had this with any other library


maybe a memory thing , i have 64 gig not show any issues


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 24, 2018)

richard kurek said:


> maybe a memory thing , i have 64 gig not show any issues


I’ve got 64GB ram too, it hangs when I have nothing else loaded and less than 5GB ram being used. Never had this happen with any other OT library so I’m very confused


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 24, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> I’ve got 64GB ram too, it hangs when I have nothing else loaded and less than 5GB ram being used. Never had this happen with any other OT library so I’m very confused


odd stuff here and i suppose you fixed permissions , if flags are off makes a mess of things


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 24, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> I’ve got 64GB ram too, it hangs when I have nothing else loaded and less than 5GB ram being used. Never had this happen with any other OT library so I’m very confused


just timed my load time its 4 seconds for multi


----------



## Ihnoc (Nov 24, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Is anyone having issues with loading times? For me Kontakt freezes for about 1 minute whenever I try to load any of the multis. I’ve already done a batch resave, never had this with any other library



I would be surprised if you could load anything without it, but Glory Days does require Kontakt 5.8.1, in case that makes a difference?


----------



## wbacer (Nov 24, 2018)

Still not sure why the random load times, I have 128 gigs of RAM so that's not it and I'm running Kontakt 6 so that should not be an issue. Loading is intermittent, some multis take a long time and others loads as they should.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 24, 2018)

wbacer said:


> Still not sure why the random load times, I have 128 gigs of RAM so that's not it and I'm running Kontakt 6 so that should not be an issue. Loading is intermittent, some multis take a long time and others loads as they should.



64GB here with this template currently taking up about 20GB running 5.8.1 and still I have horrendous loading times. several minutes before kontakt even starts loading samples.


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 24, 2018)

Glad to know I’m not the only one with the issue, but very frustrating as I still have the extremely long load times regardless of what I try.

I’m using Kontakt 5.8.1 full on my slave PC, issue persists regardless of VEP or standalone Kontakt 5 app. It just took me around 20 minutes to load 13 instruments.
For comparion, 5 Berlin Woodwinds multis took only 15 seconds to load.


----------



## Ihnoc (Nov 25, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Glad to know I’m not the only one with the issue, but very frustrating as I still have the extremely long load times regardless of what I try.
> 
> I’m using Kontakt 5.8.1 full on my slave PC, issue persists regardless of VEP or standalone Kontakt 5 app. It just took me around 20 minutes to load 13 instruments.
> For comparion, 5 Berlin Woodwinds multis took only 15 seconds to load.



And is that from an SSD and after a batch resave? Also, are you loading the single instrument patches, the multi instrument patches or a mix? I personally haven't experienced the described problems loading the multi instruments on 5.8.1.

As an aside, I really like the tenor saxes, two great styles. They will sound wonderful solo or in an ensemble I think.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 25, 2018)

Ihnoc said:


> And is that from an SSD and after a batch resave? Also, are you loading the single instrument patches, the multi instrument patches or a mix? I personally haven't experienced the described problems loading the multi instruments on 5.8.1.
> 
> As an aside, I really like the tenor saxes, two great styles. They will sound wonderful solo or in an ensemble I think.



in my case, from an m.2 SSD over PCIe and with a batch resave. for me, the long loading times seem to consistently be for the multi patches. single arts generally seem to load up in a flash (thanks m.2!). the behavior is unpredictable though. All day yesterday, I was having to wait to load anything up. just now, revisiting the same template that I haven't touched since, I added a new instrument and loaded up a bunch of multis in just a few secs. Very very strange.


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 25, 2018)

Ihnoc said:


> And is that from an SSD and after a batch resave? Also, are you loading the single instrument patches, the multi instrument patches or a mix? I personally haven't experienced the described problems loading the multi instruments on 5.8.1.
> 
> As an aside, I really like the tenor saxes, two great styles. They will sound wonderful solo or in an ensemble I think.


Internal SSD seperate from the boot drive, did a batch resave with Kontakt 5.8.1 full. Just the normal instrument multis. It only takes me 3 seconds to load each multi from BWW so I really don’t understand.


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 25, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Internal SSD seperate from the boot drive, did a batch resave with Kontakt 5.8.1 full. Just the normal instrument multis. It only takes me 3 seconds to load each multi from BWW so I really don’t understand.


the first event was on your pc slave , the second time was it on your mac


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 25, 2018)

richard kurek said:


> the first event was on your pc slave , the second time was it on your mac


Both are on my slave, I don’t store OT libraries on my Mac because they take up so much resources


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 25, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> Both are on my slave, I don’t store OT libraries on my Mac because they take up so much resources


so i believe its a window issue my mac pro uses external ssd no issues


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 25, 2018)

richard kurek said:


> so i believe its a window issue my mac pro uses external ssd no issues


I’ll give a shot on my Mac when I get a chance


----------



## wbacer (Nov 25, 2018)

Does doing a batch resave once, cover all of the instruments in the library or do you have to do multiple batch resaves, one per instrument? In this case one for each horn and sax.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 25, 2018)

I have the same long-loading-time issues with BST First chairs. Hasn't this been discussed here saying the culprit was an internet defender program (on Windows)?


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 25, 2018)

wbacer said:


> Does doing a batch resave once, cover all of the instruments in the library or do you have to do multiple batch resaves, one per instrument? In this case one for each horn and sax.


I believe doing just once on the entire lib is all you need. However, I've has some crashes with larger libs so I've found it a good idea to do this outside of the DAW and VEPro and just run Kontakt by itself when doing batch resaves.


----------



## RandomComposer (Nov 25, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> I have the same long-loading-time issues with BST First chairs. Hasn't this been discussed here saying the culprit was an internet defender program (on Windows)?


YES that solved it! Turned off anti-virus and now the multis are loading in 3 seconds instead of several minutes! 

I've now put my sample library SSDs on the exclusions list so that should hopefully be that, thanks! 
Might be useful for @OrchestralTools to include this somewhere in their documentation in case other users have this issue?


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Nov 28, 2018)

So, I've had a few days to play with the library. First impression is pretty good, if also very much what I've come to expect from Orchestral Tools: Really good sounding, but to make it sound realistic you have to do a Frankenstein-ish splicing together of lots of different articulations.
Coming from Sample Modeling for big band stuff, that definitely takes some getting used to.

Also, there are some weird inconsistencies. For example Trombone 3 seems much louder and more aggressive than the others, so getting a homogenous blend is more cumbersome than it should be.

I posted my first track with Glory Days over here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...stral-big-band-featuring-ot-glory-days.77289/

Would love to hear what you guys come up with!


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 30, 2018)

Started taking a crack at learning my way around Glory Days. Here's a very short 13-second snippet with three instruments. So far, at least I'm liking what I'm hearing. This is with the default mics, out of the box:



I've had some challenges with getting some of the dynamic layers in some of the mics to transition well... still trying to discern if this is my error or scripting problems on OT's part. Will update when I know more.

My first impression, honestly, was that I had made a colossal mistake in shelling out $500+ for this library (I'd been saving up for ProjectSam's Swing!/Swing! More bundle). This was due to the issues I was experiencing testing some of the patches. But the more I spend time with it, and understand how to navigate writing with the articulations / keyswitches, the more I'm liking it.

Not so happy about having to create my own sections, if I want sections... that's one of the benefits of ProjectSam's package. Is this as simple as loading multiple patches into an instance of Kontakt and then saving the patch? (Never done this before.) 

Also was quite surprised that this is not a Kontakt Player library. Not a big deal, just surprising.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 30, 2018)

So here's something I put together over the last couple of days to put Glory Days Horns through it's paces. It's a ballad called 'North Rays' that I wrote in the style of Duke Ellington/Billy Strayhorn inspired by their tune 'Isfahan'. I felt this would be a challenge for the library to really live in the quiet layers and also explore it's dynamic range and ability to blend.

I have a lot of thoughts about this library that I might outline in another post but ultimately at the end of the day after living with the library and learning it's ins and outs I'm very pleased. Just check out the full ensemble 'shout chorus' in the Bridge.

No added reverb or EQ on the horns. All horns are from GDH and only using the Close 1 mic. Theres a splash of UAD SSL G bus compressor on the mix bus and a touch of the UAD Studer for a little saturation.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/north-rays-11-30-18-mp3.16811/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 30, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> So here's something I put together over the last couple of days to put Glory Days Horns through it's paces. It's a ballad called 'North Rays' that I wrote in the style of Duke Ellington/Billy Strayhorn inspired by their tune 'Isfahan'. I felt this would be a challenge for the library to really live in the quiet layers and also explore it's dynamic range and ability to blend.
> 
> I have a lot of thoughts about this library that I might outline in another post but ultimately at the end of the day after living with the library and learning it's ins and outs I'm very pleased. Just check out the full ensemble 'shout chorus' in the Bridge.
> 
> ...


I like this track. A great showcase of the smooth, quieter side of these horns. And yes, that bridge sounds very good. Thanks for posting!


----------



## jimjazzuk (Dec 1, 2018)

The sectional stuff sounds half way there, but any parts where the instruments are exposed/played solo, it sounds no better than my 1990s Yamaha keyboard! Sorry, but they are still miles off anything resembling an authentic big band/jazz sound.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 1, 2018)

jimjazzuk said:


> The sectional stuff sounds half way there, but any parts where the instruments are exposed/played solo, it sounds no better than my 1990s Yamaha keyboard! Sorry, but they are still miles off anything resembling an authentic big band/jazz sound.


Wow, I wish I had THAT keyboard in the 90's! My Roland had nothing on that.


----------



## LHall (Dec 1, 2018)

Can these instruments be played using a breath controller?


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 1, 2018)

LHall said:


> Can these instruments be played using a breath controller?



Yes, I played in most of my parts on this track using a breath controller. You're at the mercy of their programming of dynamic layers though. The saxophones and trumpets are pretty good but the trombones are a challenge. Especially trombone 3. 

Here is a version of the track I posted that is close mic 1 now with some tree mic (for those interested). Slightly different mix now with a bit of EMT 140 on the horns.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/north-rays-12-01-18-mp3.16818/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 2, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> Not so happy about having to create my own sections, if I want sections... that's one of the benefits of ProjectSam's package



ProjectSam Swing has sections, but if I recall, it also has an automated chord builder. Features like those come in handy for a lot of people, but if you prefer writing out each individual horn part, they won't do you any good. My take on Glory Days is that it is a serious tool for traditional composers -- ones who might think of sampled sections and their corresponding .nki files as "bloatware" rather than a convenience.

Since writing for big band involves parts frequently moving in and out of unison, for a lot of composers, sampled sections would not necessarily be easier to integrate into a composition than playing the individual horn parts. If your compositions have mostly unison parts, then I can see how sampled sections would aid in workflow, but my personal thought is that Glory Days is not intended so much as a sketchpad, but rather it's more like having 13 individual instruments/musicians at your fingertips. Besides, slightly varying the timing, pitch, and duration of individual instruments in a section will do a lot for keeping things real.




Mucusman said:


> Is this as simple as loading multiple patches into an instance of Kontakt and then saving the patch? (Never done this before.)



Yes, you can save your sections as multis. And there are key benefits to this vs. sampled sections:

* You can customize sections as required by your composition, and it won't require any additional samples.

* If you can randomize round robins, then you can take advantage of all the round robins of each individual instrument, which will cumulatively add to the realism of your sections.




Mucusman said:


> Also was quite surprised that this is not a Kontakt Player library. Not a big deal, just surprising.



My guess is that it's a niche product which will not enjoy the same sales numbers as an orchestra/epic VI, and most of the composers who will buy it are the meticulous kind who probably own the full version of Kontakt anyway.


----------



## Mucusman (May 18, 2019)

A question: 

I'm stuck with not knowing how to switch between the "Romantic" and "Without" styles of playing apart from clicking on the two buttons with my mouse (Say on a Trumpet 1 Legato patch). I can't find any way to automate this. Right clicking on the button or label just opens Quick Load. In a video, OT says that it is switchable using a CC, but I can't figure out how to assign a controller to this at all. 

What am I missing?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 18, 2019)

Should be Alt+Clic 
Not in front of my computer at the moment, but I'm pretty sure that vibrato switcher is responding to CC3 in all OT libraries by default.


----------



## Zee (May 18, 2019)

The vibrato is on cc3 you can change its settings in the configuration panel (the grid icon under the wrench)
i suggest you watch the CAPSULE tutorial video to understand hot customize it to your workflow


----------



## Mucusman (May 18, 2019)

I can adjust the vibrato _within _the "Romantic" setting, yes. But even with vibrato at 0 on the "Romantic" setting, there's still vibrato. That's what the "Without" setting seems to be for. 

It seems like there should be a way to choose (select either or) between these two options on the interface. 

I'll keep trying...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 18, 2019)

That is surprising because in every OT instrument I have, CC3 only switches between the different vibrato style availables (without, romantic, etc). Exactly what you want to do.

But I don't think you can adjust the vibrato within a style, as the vibrato is printed into the samples. It's not a progressive slider like in some Spitfire libraries, it's just on or off.

If you have, let's say 2 vibrato styles, like Without and Romantic, you would select one with any CC3 value between 0 and 64, and the other one with every value between 65 and 127.


----------



## Mucusman (May 18, 2019)

Well, it seems like I'm missing something obvious on the single patch. Again, I'll keep trying to figure it out. It looks like I am stuck with figuring out how CAPSULE works, as it seems to be beguiling me in a way that other developer's instruments don't.

Positively, on the multi patches, they have the vibrato patches split into two separate key-switchable patches, so I can use this to accomplish what I'm after in the meantime.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 1, 2019)

has anyone had an issue with the legato+doits/falls being set on by default for every single note? i cannot figure out how to deactivate the falls. right now the legato patches are basically useless because every note triggers a fall or doit.


----------



## Kony (Jun 1, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> has anyone had an issue with the legato+doits/falls being set on by default for every single note? i cannot figure out how to deactivate the falls. right now the legato patches are basically useless because every note triggers a fall or doit.


Are you using a multi patch? If so, I've noticed that sometimes an articulation will get locked up in the multi so that you have to de-select it manually on the UI to debug it.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jun 1, 2019)

Kony said:


> Are you using a multi patch? If so, I've noticed that sometimes an articulation will get locked up in the multi so that you have to de-select it manually on the UI to debug it.



its the multis and the single articulations. I'm trying a batch resave right now to see if maybe there's some issue with samples its triggering.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 2, 2019)

Really good arrangement and main sound. But every bar calls MIDI and SAMPLES to me. It works for pad-like backings and kicks but not for melodic lines. Not at all.


----------

